# Sprinklers



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What the heck?! I had to turn my sprinkling system on the other day because my lawn was drying up in APRIL!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It will be just fine; the Weber River water system is not yet even going, so I couldn't even if I had to, but it will likely be up and going in the next two weeks, no rush here.


----------

